# 80 gallon Starphire tank cost



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has starphire tanks or knows what they run around. I was quoted $385 for an 80 gallon/ 300L. It is also all glass, no metal framing. Does this sound good? Then offset overflow and drilled for an additional $100.

Looking for input.

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Starphire is costly and your quote doesn't sound outrageous. Is it possible to get 3 sides starphire to save cost?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you got a good price

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/RETAIL PRICELIST 2011.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought it sounded reasonable, I think this is the route I will go. There is no point setting up with a standard tank and then wanting to switch in a few months.

Once I purchase it and start setting up I will do a build thread! Can't wait.

Thanks for the link Sig.


----------



## 7jrm3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking to buy a 80/90 rimless aquarium as you described. could you tell me where you got the $300 quote from. Much appreciated. Cheers, John


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

AI has a nice 120P starfire rimless www.aquainspiration.com

Quality is pretty nice too!


----------

